# looking for an EDC Knife



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 14, 2009)

I would like a knife with less than 3" blade. 
Straight, serrated or even partially is fine.
In a matte (non reflective) black finish.
The overall shape square, and simple styling, with a pocket clip.
Good quality, ie.: made in North America or Europe. 

Something similar in style to this one. (Chris Reeve Classic 2000 Small Sebenza) Just less expensive. 








Can you elaborate further about what you expect to use it for?* EDC, opening letters, packages, camping, possibly cutting through rope.*
How much are you willing or wishing to spend? *around 200$* *or less*


Do you prefer whether or not it has a locking blade? Lock type preference? *locking is preferred. *


Do you have a steel preference?* no, but i do want something sharp that will stay sharp.*


Handle material preference? *Metal or carbon fiber. (not plastic or wood)*
 

Blade deployment mechanism (eg: thumb stud, hole, flipper, thumbnail, assisted opening, waved,etc.): *Tumb stud. *


Blade shape/grind:* pointed tip, sharp lines.*


If you could post pictures that would be awesome.


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 14, 2009)

how about posting this on the personal gadgetry and into knives sub section?

square knife .. böker wharcom or böker subcom (definately square when closed)


----------



## jungatheart (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't have this model but the one I have, the flash II, is a great knife. Do a search for it on Amazon. 

SOG Specialty Knives & Tools TFSA-97 Flash I with Combination Serrated and Fine Blade, Black TiNi


----------



## LUPARA (Dec 14, 2009)

I've carried a Cold Steel Voyager for at least 10 years that I can think of and it's still rides in my jeans pocket. Flat; light, well-positioned clip; eeeeaassy to pull out and flip open. Can't beat that. Has a AUS-8 blade that is razor sharp too. It's carried tip up and i've never had a problem with it; in fact, I sometimes forget it's there!!! It's a lock-back and it's like a bank vault. Why would I want anything else. Duh!!


----------



## jch79 (Dec 14, 2009)

Benchmade Mini Griptillian.

2.97" blade, with a clip, Made in USA, and you can get a black handle with a black blade if you'd like.

They can be had for under $60. IMHO, it doesn't get any better than this knife for EDC.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 14, 2009)

The Kershaw Chive. I use mine so much I actually keep a tiny sharpening stone in my manbag -- plus it's fun to creep out my fellow employees with the sound of knife-sharpening.

http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=41&brand=kershaw


----------



## andrew123 (Dec 14, 2009)

fyrstormer said:


> The Kershaw Chive. I use mine so much I actually keep a tiny sharpening stone in my manbag -- plus it's fun to creep out my fellow employees with the sound of knife-sharpening.
> 
> http://www.kershawknives.com/productdetails.php?id=41&brand=kershaw


And if you find that a bit small (I did personally), try the kershaw scallion. It's a little longer. I've had one for a few months and love it.


----------



## DoctaDink (Dec 14, 2009)

There are SO many good options, including the above mentioned Benchmade Grip. 


Can you elaborate further about what you expect to use it for?
How much are you willing or wishing to spend?


Do you prefer whether or not it has a locking blade? Lock type preference?


Do you have a steel preference?


Handle material preference?
 

Blade deployment mechanism (eg: thumb stud, hole, flipper, thumbnail, assisted opening, waved,etc.)


Blade shape/grind
Is there a reason you prefer the black blade? Would you consider a non coated blade?

Brands that you may want to consider as good values would include:
Spyderco/Byrd 
Benchmade
Kershaw 
Boker (wharcom is a nifty little knife)
Falkniven (a bit more expensive)
Al Mar
My Kershaw Leek:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 14, 2009)

Something similar in style to this one. (Chris Reeve Classic 2000 Small Sebenza) Just less expensive. *And all black.*







Can you elaborate further about what you expect to use it for?* EDC, opening letters, packages, camping, possibly cutting through rope.*
How much are you willing or wishing to spend? *around 200$* *or less*


Do you prefer whether or not it has a locking blade? Lock type preference? *locking is preferred. *


Do you have a steel preference?* no, but i do want something sharp that will stay sharp.*


Handle material preference? *Metal or carbon fiber. (not plastic or wood)*
 

Blade deployment mechanism (eg: thumb stud, hole, flipper, thumbnail, assisted opening, waved,etc.): *Tumb stud. *


Blade shape/grind:* pointed tip, sharp lines.*


----------



## skyfire (Dec 14, 2009)

i really like the kershaw and spyderco knives, very nice quality, for the price.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 14, 2009)

just placed a bid for this one. I'm still looking though.


----------



## DoctaDink (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are a few suggestions:
(but, how ABSOLUTE is the blade length requirement? or Black colored blade?)
A *Bradley Alias II* would fit most of your criteria,except for the black blade. 
http://www.knifeworks.com/bradleyaliasii295s30vbladetitaniumhandle.aspx
Or an *Emerson:*
http://newgraham.com/store/product/5052/Emerson-A-100-BT-PE-EM-A100BT/
again, most of the criteria except blade just over 3"
or Emerson Snubby:
http://newgraham.com/store/product/3042/Snubby-PE-BT-EM-CQC14-BT/
or:
*Benchmade Sequel*:
http://newgraham.com/store/product/5427/Sequel-Black-PE-BM707BK/
or:
*Benchmade MiniGriptilan*:
http://www.knifeworks.com/benchmademinigriptilianmdpblackplainedge.aspx


----------



## post tenebras (Dec 15, 2009)

jamesmtl514 said:


> just placed a bid for this one. I'm still looking though.


 
That's exactly my EDC. I paid about $50, new, a few months ago. It's not the fanciest knife, but the quality is great for the price. And, it's made in USA!


----------



## bstrickler (Dec 15, 2009)

I have a Benchmade 10300 with a partially serrated edge. 10300SB-BLK to be precise.

You can also get the 10300B-BLK, which is a plain-edge, for the same price.

It's also a VERY sharp knife, and keeps its edge very well. I'd prefer a good carbon steel, but Stainless is nice, because it requires almost no maintenance.

~Brian


----------



## jch79 (Dec 15, 2009)

+1 to the Benchmade Sequel

The Sequel is similar to the Mini Grip, but with an aluminum handle. I have one, and love it.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I still haven't found exactly what I want, but i'm really close.

Where did you get that spyderco for 50$?


----------



## tundratrader (Dec 16, 2009)

If I was looking for something and didnt currently carry the knives I carry. I wouldnt think twice about getting any of the Benchmade grip knives. The axis look works superb. You can even find some that are D2 steel. 
Hard to beat. You can get straight, combo or possibly tanto as well. This is what I would get for the money. 

I do have and carry, spyderco, blade tech, emerson and some CRKT knives as well. I have never been a kershaw guy but they make some great knives. This would also be a great EDC I just had one in my hands last week. For the money you get s30v linerlock, ken onion spring assist. http://www.sonomacutlery.com/store/product.php?productid=17516
Zach


----------



## nathan310 (Dec 16, 2009)

Bradley Alias 2
Spyderco sage 1 or 2
Kershaw Titanium JYD


----------



## nathan310 (Dec 16, 2009)

Take a loook at these

http://www.bradleycutlery.com/


----------



## skyfire (Dec 16, 2009)

you might want to look at the spyderco persian, or goddard jr. 
the blade shape is similar to the knife in your picture post. i would really like one of those, or a benchmade mini grip. but the prices are more than im willing to pay, these flashlights cost alot too.:candle:


i just ordered a kershaw leek made of s30v with the g-10 handle, i cant wait, and the kershaw scallion damascus, im trying to resist, it just looks soo pretty.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 16, 2009)

Spyderco sage 1 or 2:twothumbs

Great knives that are great bargains. 

I'd look into a Spyderco Millitary as well if you don't think it is too large:

Sage:





Millie:


----------



## brucec (Dec 16, 2009)

jch79 said:


> +1 to the Benchmade Sequel
> 
> The Sequel is similar to the Mini Grip, but with an aluminum handle. I have one, and love it.
> 
> :thumbsup: john


 
+2 on the Sequel. The Sequel is quite similar to the Sebenza (which I also have) in terms of handling, size, blade shape, etc. The main difference is the Axis lock vs framelock. And also the Sequel has a thinner blade, which is actually better for opening boxes.


----------



## carrot (Dec 17, 2009)

I was going to recommend the Bradley Alias, but then I saw the all black requirement and now I'm stumped. The Mini Grip 556 has a very similar blade shape to the Sebenza, but the handle is all wrong.


----------

